# MROP Prospective Purchase



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Nov 26, 2007)

I am asking questions on behalf of some friends, who have an opportunity to buy into a vacation ownership progam entitled Multi Resort Ownership Plan (= MROP).  I have never heard of this organization, but would appreciate all positive and negative comments from Tuggers about MROP.  This organization is apparently operated by Vacation Resorts International.

MROP has a detailed list of about 70 resorts within its control in the US and Mexico.  It also claims that many of these 70 are Gold and Silver Crown (within RCI).  It also claims to provide access to both RCI and II inventory for trade exchanges.  We have heard of some of the specific MROP resorts (and think them OK places), but we also are unfamiliar with the great majority of the names.  Here is a link to the MROP list of resorts:  

http://www.ore-inc.com/map/mrop.php

Here are some key specifics from the Email received about MROP:
It is being offered at $3,500 for ownership of one week of “up to 2-bedroom usage,” plus $465 annual maintenance fees.  The key phrase in the material received (by friends) reads:
“One red floating week in perpetuity…will start with three weeks usage.  You will receive three weeks use that can be exchanged thru RCI and II from now through 2011 and 2012.”  It is uncertain to us of the actual size of bedroom usage usage/ownership.

It is not clear to us yet, but it appears that this $3,500 membership is being offered to our friends via “an uncle;” we don’t know how that affects this entire offer.

I have done a TUG search for “MROP,” and realize that there a lot of discussions about it…and that it appears to be a reputable organization.  I will be directing the friends to the TUG BBS search feature, and ask them to review these discussions for their own research.

Some specific questions we ask of Tuggers:
1.	Do you have any experience with MROP and VRI? What is their reputation?
2.	What is the ease of trading the ownership floating week within MROP’s 70 resorts?  Can one secure 2-bedroom exchanges routinely, or are smaller units the norm?
3.	What experience is there in trading MROP’s “red week” via RCI and II?  Thus, what “trading power” does its red week have?
4.	Is $3,500 a fair price for an MROP floating  red week, which allows “up to 2-bedroom usage?”

Although our friends have been provided phone numbers to access VRI and MROP staff directly, I would appreciate TUG opinions about these organizations.  I am seeking as much information as possible, in order to pass it on to the friends; they are seeking help in an urgent manner.

Thanks in advance,
Bob Cohen


----------



## ausman (Nov 26, 2007)

Some specific questions we ask of Tuggers:

1. Do you have any experience with MROP and VRI? What is their reputation?

Fine, wouldn't be concerned

2. What is the ease of trading the ownership floating week within MROP’s 70 resorts? Can one secure 2-bedroom exchanges routinely, or are smaller units the norm?

MROP uses what they call a standard unit. In one resort that can be a studio, in another a 1BR or a two BR. In each resort they probably try to own a couple of unit types. The simple answer is to only request resorts that have the standard unit size wanted. The involved answer is too involved for a quick reply.


3. What experience is there in trading MROP’s “red week” via RCI and II? Thus, what “trading power” does its red week have?

I own a MROP week and so far have only traded in RCI, I purchased it for it's versitality being able to deposit into II. Within RCI each location has it's own trading power as would be expected. there is an internal exchange preference within RCI for VRI managed resorts (which includes MROP).

4. Is $3,500 a fair price for an MROP floating red week, which allows “up to 2-bedroom usage?”

Probably not. I would value a red MROP week at around $500-1,000, however they come up infrequently on ebay at this price, perhaps 2-3 a year so it is probably an aggressive price. In your case there are three ? banked weeks , there are dubious elements of that as well, as to the use years. Would expect banked weeks to be possibly used by 2008, 2009 and 2010. 

For me I'd value it at $750 + 500 (for banked weeks) = $1,250. 

Value also depends on availability and use thereof, so your friends probably have a different value system. My use primarily is to trade with that additional overhead.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 26, 2007)

basham said:


> For me I'd value it at $750 + 500 (for banked weeks) = $1,250.



I agree with the answers you have been given in the prior posts, particularly the valuation above.  Just be careful to verify that the Week being discussed is always Red.  A few are, but the majority rotate annually between Red, White and Blue (or whatever thier color denominations are).

GEORGE


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 26, 2007)

I sold one for <$1K on eBay, it was always red, but there is a rotation of selection for your annual week (annual scheduling) where you have a priority  (1-6 or something like that) for picking your actual use week, when you're at the bottom of the rotation you might not get what you want (I always did).  Don't miss getting in on the annual scheduling.


----------



## gravityrules (Nov 27, 2007)

Just an observation, Ebay descriptions of MROP weeks often get aspects of owning a deeded week at an ORE resort muddled with owning an MROP week membership.  You can think of MROP as 'floating' relative to both resort and week within the MROP resort/week pool.  Some MROP memberships do have a higher 'priority' into a specific resort but that doesn't mean you have 'ownership' at that resort. 
There are deals to be found on Ebay MROP weeks; I'm in the process of closing on an 'always red' MROP week.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought a rotating week (one red, next year white, next year blue) a few months ago on e-bay for $1.25. It took 3 months or so to close and get the membership packet from VRI/MROP. After getting the stuff from them, I went on line to see what I could use in the next year(blue) I was able to book a week no problem. Their website is far easier to navigate and select a resort from than RCI's by a mile. 

As stated, they reserve a 'standard' unit and my understanding is one can upgrade, but I'm a little unsure on that. I received a book of coupons for monthly payments of MF which I have not yet gotten automatically debited from the bank or arranged for paying annually. There's too much room for error with me and monthly payments, but that's another story.

We live in the West, and already own a VRI resort, so this works out well for us.

jim Ricks


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's one for B-I-N $292; not mine
                                 Item number:                                  190178567226


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 27, 2007)

*One more thing.....*

I've noticed staying at MROP/VRI resorts: they seem to be 'mature' properties. That is, they are under control of a HOA not a developer so that when you stay there you are not hassled by commissioned salespeople. There has been a VRI desk where one could get information about resales. I have not visited all the resorts, so this may not be 100% factual, but is the way I've seen it at the resorts we've visited.

Your 'friends'  might make a counteroffer to the 'uncle' and see if they can whittle the asking price down a little. MROP charges $95 for the transfer to new owners. As there is no deed per-se there's no need for closing.

All in all, We've been happy with our VRI/MROP purchases and use.

Jim Ricks


----------



## JudyS (Nov 27, 2007)

I generally agree with the previous comments comments.  VRI & MROP are reputable organizations (I own two MROP contracts, plus a bunch of other VRI-managed weeks.)  However, $3500 is a LOT to pay for just a plain MROP contract, even if it does have some banked credits, and does turn out to be "always red" (as opposed to rotating between, red, white, and blue -- rotating MROPs can still be used to reserve weeks every year that are red *in RCI*, so some people incorrectly describe rotating MROPs as being red all the time.) 

That said, there are a large number of special types of MROPs.  The ones that provide priority into Hawaii would be worth around $2500, without the banked weeks added in.  However, those are rare, so this is probably not one of those "Hawaii-priority" MROPs.

Also, I'm not sure what the seller means when they say this contract has "three banked weeks."  MROP only lets you bank a week for one year.  Maybe they mean the 2006 week has been banked (and will expire at the end of 2007), the 2007 week has been banked into 2008, and the 2008 MF has been paid, giving you a credit that can be used in 2008 or 2009?  In that case, I'd say the banked weeks are worth maybe around $900 -- if the 2008 MF has been paid, that saves you $465, the 2007 credit is worth maybe $300 to $400, and the 2006 credit is worth at most $100.


----------



## KevJan (Nov 28, 2007)

We are extremely happy with our MROP week.  The fee to upgrade to a larger unit is $25, depending upon availability of course.  In the years that we have a white or blue week, I simply find the dates that convert to red weeks through RCI and have always been able to make great exchanges.


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Nov 29, 2007)

*Thanks for all the above MROP responses*

Thanks to the TUGers who responded so quickly to my request for information about MROP and VRI.  Of course, I just KNEW that I would draw a lot of helpful info from the super helpful TUG community.  I was also pleasantly surprised to learn that MROP and VRI are reputable programs and well regarded.

I passed it all onto "the friends" (who were actually brother-in-law and sister-in-law).  Although I don't yet know what their decision will be, I suspect that they were somewhat overwhelmed by receiving so much useful information in just a day or two.  I do know that they also sent a request for more information from the MROP seller:  Interesting misunderstanding is that the aforementioned seller as "uncle," is related only to the person representing him in the proposed transaction...and not the brother-in-law.

Thanks again,
Bob Cohen


----------



## brg850 (Dec 21, 2007)

*MROP Special Assessment!*

Hello! Did anyone mention or also just reciived the bill for special assessemnt for $250 per week interval in order to fund their new condo resort on Utah?
I was just about to start a new thread one this.
brg


----------



## JudyS (Dec 21, 2007)

brg850 said:


> Hello! Did anyone mention or also just reciived the bill for special assessemnt for $250 per week interval in order to fund their new condo resort on Utah?
> I was just about to start a new thread one this.
> brg


I got the bill; I haven't seen a thread on this.  You may want to start a thread, but I'd put it on the Buying, Selling, Renting board.  (Actually, this thread probably belongs there, too.)


----------



## brg850 (Dec 21, 2007)

*MROP (ORE/VRI)Special Assessment!*



JudyS said:


> I got the bill; I haven't seen a thread on this.  You may want to start a thread, but I'd put it on the Buying, Selling, Renting board.  (Actually, this thread probably belongs there, too.)




I have started a new thread under Buying/selling/renting board regarding the MROP special assessment. Thanks.

brg


----------

